# Responces about the Vote for "Letter to the President" LEGALIZE MARIJUANA.



## POTUS

This thread is for responces to the POLL at:

VOTE ON THIS ISSUE

IF a coordinated effort to send ORIGIONAL hand printed documents that clearly state a dislike for the current marijuana laws and a desire to have it LEGALIZED were to take place, and MILLIONS of letters directed at the office of the PRESIDENT where they would be counted and processed, then something might actually get done. The people would have had their say as a type of vote.

The press would get hold of the MILLIONS of letters fact, widely propagate the news and a real notice would take place that has a chance of changing the law by Executive Order.

This would have to be set up as much as a year ahead. The "pre-news" would start filtering to both the legal side and the side of the people with a FIRM DATE OF MAILING noted. That would do many things. It would enable people to talk among themselves so that many "fence-sitters" may decide to do it, and it would progressively bring it to the attention of the legal system that a change was inevitable.

SET THE DATE, SPREAD THE WORD NATIONALLY, ASK EVERYONE TO SEND AN ORIGIONAL LETTER, NO PRE-PRINTED FORMS. USE THE "KISS" PRINCIPLE. NO 50 PAGE LETTERS. ONE PAGE, CLEAR, PRECISE.

On that date, the massive, MILLIONS of letters would tie the system into knots for many days. They would arrive in D.C. for a couple of weeks to be counted and read for a vote count. The news would broadcast the vote-by-letter. It would be an event.

The first series of letters would be talked down by the anti-marijuana people. They would probably cause it to be finally ignored. HOWEVER, that is when the second, and if necessary, a third and fourth series of letters are sent on prescribed days following the first, IF THE LAWS ARE NOT CHANGED BY EXECTUTIVE ORDER. It's that simple. FORCE the President to stop marijuana prosecution until the senate and the congress can vote on the law and over-turn it.

If this is done, marijuana would be legal to use within a month. I'm going to start a Poll for who will write this letter on January 20th, 2010.

If you are going to write a letter, then just vote yes.

Others in other countries than the USA, please feel free to do the same in your own country. A world-wide effort would be quite the news.


Edited by Stoney. Not as pushy.


----------



## andy52

sounds like a good idea to me bro.i am down for that.


----------



## POTUS

andy52 said:
			
		

> sounds like a good idea to me bro.i am down for that.


Outstanding, Andy. Between now and then, we'll all decide on the points that need to be clearly stated in each letter.  Please mark it on your calendar for December 31st, so that you don't forget to do it on JANUARY 20th, 2010.


Edit: Toned down by Stoney.


----------



## andy52

i will definitely be watching this thread for input on what needs to be said.i know it needs to be intelligently presented.thanks potus


----------



## NorCalHal

Good work POTUS.

Personally, I do send a letter now and then, to my local congresman and to other local officials. The first letter I sent federally, went to Obama.

No responses, but I feel better and I feel it allows me to gripe.

And yes, form letters are the worst things for "the cause".


----------



## yimmy capone

I'm in on that. Add my girlfriend to that.  
That is a great plan.


----------



## Shockeclipse

I will definately be in on this, someone should contact NORML and High Times to see if we could get it widespread to more just the general people we know in our particular regions.  Get it out to the masses so to speak.


----------



## noneedforalarm

POTUS said:
			
		

> Outstanding, Andy. Between now and then, we'll all decide on the points that need to be clearly stated in each letter, in each persons OWN WORDS.
> 
> Please mark it on your calendar for December 31st, so that you don't forget to do it on JANUARY 20th, 2010.
> 
> We have to SPREAD THE WORD.
> 
> It won't do anything, if only us at MP do this. Tell everyone you know to spread the word. Post it on every group you belong to. Get people moving on it. Every person should tell at least 20 others. Ask each person to tell another 20 other people.
> 
> Do it again and again and again, throughout the year.
> 
> Ramp it UP !!!!
> 
> The last thing we want to hear is "Well I was excited at first, but it seemed like no one else was really interested, so I kinda just let it drop"
> 
> I'm going to base my entire outlook on Marijuana legalization, on the outcome of this effort. If it falls on it's collective azz, then I'll never discuss it again for the rest of my life.
> 
> We have a chance to really, really MAKE A DIFFERENCE.
> 
> It simply won't work unless it's a coordinated effort by MILLIONS OF PEOPLE.
> 
> So, spread the word. Do it again. Then again and again until January 20th, 2010.


as long as i am out of jail and on MP still ill be sure to tell everyone i know and get the word flowin.mad props for trying something besides sitting on your ***.


----------



## city

Im game..
please set up a guided letter that we can use as a Template.(no copying you stoners)
Not all of us know how to write a proper letter.lol
 and put the address we need to mail to


----------



## POTUS

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> I will definately be in on this, someone should contact NORML and High Times to see if we could get it widespread to more just the general people we know in our particular regions. Get it out to the masses so to speak.


Great idea man. 


Edited by Stoney. Much nicer.


----------



## POTUS

city said:
			
		

> Im game..
> please set up a guided letter that we can use as a Template.(no copying you stoners)
> Not all of us know how to write a proper letter.lol
> and put the address we need to mail to


The letter doesn't need to be formal or in a business format. It needs only to contain a clear statement that you think marijuana should be legal for people who wish to use it and that growing it for your own personal use should also be allowed. As long as those two ideas are clear in it, then that will make it clear.

As for the address of the White House...

The White House
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Washington, DC 20500


Mr. President,

I am a citizen of the United States of America, of voting age, and I wish to make my opinion clear to you about the laws in our country concerning marijuana usage.

I firmly believe that marijuana should be legal to use and governed by the same laws that concern alcohol consumption.

I also believe that a private citizen should be able to grow their own marijuana in an amount sufficient to supply them with enough for their own personal use.

Please, Mr. President, enough of our county's resources have been wasted on the futile effort to control the use of this harmless plant. Enough of our citizens have suffered legal action as a result of using this plant.

Please use your Executive Powers to stop the senseless persecution of the citizens who choose to use this plant for both medical relief of pain and suffering as well as a method of  mild, relaxing, recreational enjoyment.

If commercial production were to be allowed, controlled and taxed for sale to the public in the same manner as alcohol, the revenue produced from the jobs created and the profits from it's legal and taxed sale would also help our country revive from this recession.

Thank you for your attention to this needless waste of the taxpayers money, the Governments resources and billions of dollars that could be better used in other venues.

********

*DO NOT SEND ANYTHING BELOW THIS LINE.*

You have said nothing about using or growing marijuana yourself. You have not implicated yourself as a user or grower. This is important.

Please hand print this clearly. Take your time and make it very legible and easy to read. This is also important.


Thank you all,

StoneyBud


----------



## clanchattan

i got a pen, paper and some pocket change.......and i'm in too.


----------



## POTUS

clanchattan said:
			
		

> i got a pen, paper and some pocket change.......and i'm in too.


Good for you man.


Edited by Stoney. No offence meant.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

*On the "official Obahma" web site they allowed  questions for the general public to ask Obahma questions, the #1 question out of something like 16,000 questions was, was he plannng on decriminalizing MJ and of course he was renigging  and gave a simple 1 liner saying something along the line of "it is not his top priority"  I am all for sending something to Washington but I think the sooner the better.

I just went to the site and it is now all different (since now they are transitioning) and not 1 of the issues in his agenda is anything about MJ at all - mater of fact there is nothing*

*hxxp://www.whitehouse.gov*


----------



## POTUS

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *I just went to the site and it is now all different (since now they are transitioning) and not 1 of the issues in his agenda is anything about MJ at all - mater of fact there is nothing*


If several million hand written letters arrived at the White House concerning MJ legalization, he'd have no choice but to address the issue publicly.

Edited by Stoney. More polite.


----------



## SmokinMom

I will definately send a letter, and I didn't see that I could vote on this here til just now.  And obviously its after the 20th.  

But yes, I'll still be doing it.  No printer so I'll use my best handwriting.

Thanks Potus.


----------



## city

you can complain that no one state that they are going to write a letter but i didnt even know this had a poll till i read it again..

hey everyone this has a vote button in the first part of the thread that you need to go vote in


----------



## POTUS

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I will definately send a letter, and I didn't see that I could vote on this here til just now. And obviously its after the 20th.
> 
> But yes, I'll still be doing it. No printer so I'll use my best handwriting.
> 
> Thanks Potus.


It's for the 20th of January, 2010. A year from now.

I added the date to the title of the post. Maybe that will help.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

POTUS said:
			
		

> If several million hand written letters arrived at the White House concerning MJ legalization, he'd have no choice but to address the issue publicly.
> 
> However, it looks like not enough people who use MJ even care enough to write a freakin letter.
> 
> It's starting to look like a case of "Talk the talk, but don't bother walking the walk".
> 
> Or
> 
> "All talk and no action"
> 
> What a shame.



*Very true Stoney like you said it is all about walking the talk now :hubba: I have a whole year to come up with a letter SO I am for sure in on this...

This is the address to The White House*

_*The White House
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Washington, DC 20500*_


----------



## Locked

sweet


----------



## fellafrompocatella

I'm down...I'll get all my stoner friends on it too. Even if I have to write their letter. I wonder how many of us will procrastinate til Jan 19th. LOL. I love the idea. Spread the word. Only if there is action will there be a reaction.


----------



## 7thG

I think it should be 4/20 which in turn would solidify that date as tha national holiday- just a thought


----------



## 7thG

this year maybe..im impatient...uk tokers should send a letter to the whitehouse too.lol. Any got radio connects that might help


----------



## Kindbud

tell me when and my whole family will do it and all my stoner friends thats a 100 people right their


----------



## Thorn

nice idea man..going over to that thread now


----------



## POTUS

Kindbud said:
			
		

> tell me when and my whole family will do it and all my stoner friends thats a 100 people right their


JANUARY 20TH, 2010. THE ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF THE PRESIDENT'S ELECTION TO OFFICE.

Edited by Stoney. Toned down the post.


----------



## Thorn

lol dub actually thats a pretty good idea...4/20..4th april (inter)national pot smoking day


----------



## Kindbud

OK GOT IT


----------



## POTUS

I'm trying to make this so that everyone will tell a bunch of other people.


Edited by Stoney. Smoother now.


----------



## POTUS

Thorn said:
			
		

> lol dub actually thats a pretty good idea...4/20..4th april (inter)national pot smoking day


The suggested date is JANUARY 20TH, 2010.  People are already using that date to tell others. Write yours whenever is good for you. Thanks.


Edited by Stoney. Toned it down.


----------



## Kindbud

Hope This Works Out Come On Obama Do Something Right Lol


----------



## cadlakmike1

I really like numbers and the date 01-20-2010 seems really cool. Just thought I'd throw that out there.:bongin:


----------



## POTUS

Thanks everyone, I think it'll help out if everyone puts that date into their reply.

January 20th, 2010 is the date to send the letter to the President.


----------



## Kindbud

jan 20 2010 Send Them Letters!!!!!!


----------



## Lastritez

UK user in as well!

When you get it legal, we'll get it legal!

My posting date will be slightly different though, any ideas when mine shoudl go in?


----------



## Runbyhemp

Just do it !


----------



## yimmy capone

I've already sent a letter to obama before he went in office. Ive also written to Arlen Spector, Ed Rendell, and my county rep.(I forget his name,he is a nobody). My favorite was Spectors because he has cancer. I already talk to my co-workers and family about doing it. Everyone that knows me knows I'm a pot activist. I even tell my P.O., and my bother is a respected scientist so the more important people that get invovled the better.


----------



## POTUS

If this is done right, and each person spreads the word to send those letters in on Jan 20th, 2010, then it will create a backlog in the postal service that will automatically get the attention of the press. It can't fail to.

That's the reason it HAS TO BE MAILED on Jan 20th, 2010.

If they stagger in, the effect won't be the same.

We want a SLAM of letters to hit at once.

Lots of media coverage that way.

The President will HAVE to say something.

He'll have to address the fact that millions of people have written letters to him at the same time in protest.

The media will eat it alive.

It will only work if EVERYONE writes a letter. Tell everyone. Tell every Pot group. Tell anyone who will listen. Spread the word and the date of January 20th, 2010.

Let's do it right this time!


----------



## Kindbud

Bump need to get the word out got to buddys coming over right now that are going to do it


----------



## gettinggray1964

great ideal!!!! i'm all in, and the rest of the family will be too....


----------



## ozzydiodude

If everyone sends the letter, it will be the first time stoner have united. This will scare the Gov't more than any bomb threat. I will be sending fourteen letter on 1/20/2010. Hope everyone joins Us.


----------



## IRISH

i'm in. rough draft written while blaze'in this a.m. .  . 

if all the counties of my recession ridden state of michigan can come togeather on one thing, ( which we did in nov., to make mmj legal ), i think our letters will be in order for 1-20-2010...bb...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

*I'm in the middle of writting a letter to HT & Treating Yourself (mag out of Canada) that they can post in their "readers letter" section  in hopes to reach all those members too...*


----------



## Kindbud

got mine ready to go no return address lol might tape a pot leaf on my letter


----------



## POTUS

Post deleted by Stoney. Sorry folks. It was just an idea. For those who would like to, I think that would be wonderful.


----------



## berserker

I just read this thread.You know you got me Stoney.Arm in arm shoulder to shoulder,I'll ride this bus to the wheels fall off.Keep it GREEN


----------



## NorCalHal

POTUS said:
			
		

> The numbers say it all:
> 
> Members: 14,461
> 
> Members who give a rats azz about making Marijuana legal: 24
> 
> Marijuana will remain illegal forever. The lame response to this effort proves what I suspected.
> 
> Nobody really cares.
> 
> 24 out of 14,461 members on a marijuana group.
> 
> I'll point this out in every thread about legalization I see.
> 
> Put your letters away folks we're wasting our time.
> 
> No wonder it's illegal. The people who enjoy it don't even have the balls to help make it legal.
> 
> Shame on everyone who read this thread and didn't help.
> 
> The "Letter to the President" effort is cancelled.
> 
> Marijuana will remain illegal forever.
> 
> Mods, please close this thread.
> 
> It's pointless and only shows the apathy of the membership.
> 
> It's embarrassing to even leave it open.
> 
> I'm ashamed of the entire group.


 

POTUS...you know I respect you and your thoughts, but to give up after what 4 DAYS.
You, my friend, is why MJ is having such a hard time getting legalized. 4 days and you have given up.

I have been a member of NORML for 19 years now. I will never stop my efforts.

You have to realize, that until the Feds get called off a bit, not many folks have the "testicles" to stand up and say "I grow weed and want to do so legally". Noone wants to get put on the "radar" of MJ hating politicians.

Everyone would be better off supporting a major orginazation, such as A.S.A., or thier local NORML chapter if the want to REALLY help.

Seriously, a few letters will do nothing. I do aggree POTUS, that a few MIillion letters will do wonders, but I don't think folks would send letters if they legalized animal porn. 
In general, most folks are sheep man.

The biggest leap in MJ decrimilazation has come from MMJ states. This has all happened in the last 12 years, with Cali being the first. Now look man, 13 years later, and 13 states have MMJ on thier laws. Thats not progress??
These states are pushing the envelope. Alot of folks say Cali is out of control. Hell no. We are pushing the limits of how the law was written. 
Just like a cop who interprets his veiw of how a law was written, the folks in Cali are doing the same with Dispensaries and collectives.

The Feds days are numbered man. 13 states have basically given the Federal goverment "the finger" and passed laws against the grain of the DEA. There are numerous court cases pending that will have long lasting effects on the cause.

The fight is not over man, and never will be. 

Don't be a quitter.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> POTUS...you know I respect you and your thoughts, but to give up after what 4 DAYS.
> You, my friend, is why MJ is having such a hard time getting legalized. 4 days and you have given up.
> 
> I have been a member of NORML for 19 years now. I will never stop my efforts.
> 
> You have to realize, that until the Feds get called off a bit, not many folks have the "testicles" to stand up and say "I grow weed and want to do so legally". Noone wants to get put on the "radar" of MJ hating politicians.
> 
> Everyone would be better off supporting a major orginazation, such as A.S.A., or thier local NORML chapter if the want to REALLY help.
> 
> Seriously, a few letters will do nothing. I do aggree POTUS, that a few MIillion letters will do wonders, but I don't think folks would send letters if they legalized animal porn.
> In general, most folks are sheep man.
> 
> The biggest leap in MJ decrimilazation has come from MMJ states. This has all happened in the last 12 years, with Cali being the first. Now look man, 13 years later, and 13 states have MMJ on thier laws. Thats not progress??
> These states are pushing the envelope. Alot of folks say Cali is out of control. Hell no. We are pushing the limits of how the law was written.
> Just like a cop who interprets his veiw of how a law was written, the folks in Cali are doing the same with Dispensaries and collectives.
> 
> The Feds days are numbered man. 13 states have basically given the Federal goverment "the finger" and passed laws against the grain of the DEA. There are numerous court cases pending that will have long lasting effects on the cause.
> 
> The fight is not over man, and never will be.
> 
> Don't be a quitter.




*Well said NCH :hubba: I have been a member of NORML my self for 5 years*


----------



## fellafrompocatella

I agree NorCal..shame on you Potus. The world can't be changed in a week, especially with today's legislation. It takes time to get the word out. It's time we take a stance. 

I'm also tired of hearing people just sending emails and complain about the mj laws too, but it has to start somewhere, small or not. Also its not just about mj, its about the war on drugs as well. Its not working. I live in a predominantley Mormon state, not Utah, and I'm going to put up flyers around my college about this letter. I don't care if it gets ripped down, I'll just put another one up. If only one person gets the message its better than none. 

Potus, aren't you tired of the gov't telling you how to live your life? Just recently in my state did the sale of liquor become legal to buy on Sundays. Us not being able to buy it on Sundays was soley based on religious implications, but we changed it as a state. 

I already have two friends that have written thier letters, my girlfriend is also writing one, and my Republican Dad, who didn't know I smoked til about a year ago is also on board. We need to support eachother. We're a community. Be a crusader. Change doesn't happen over night like I said. 

So only 24 people have let themselves be known. Its like, if you see a spider in your house, there are probably 20 others you haven't. I'm sure there are people who have read this that haven't posted that are on board, they just don't feel like they need to speak up on the site. 

Life is cyclical, the 60's are coming back. We're starting to realize that America may not be so perfect and its us the people and not the CEO's and politicians of the country that make us who we are. Thats what they want us to believe, but we actually do have a voice. We just need to use it. As Jimmy V said, "Don't give up, don't ever give up."


----------



## POTUS

Post deleted by Stoney. Sorry man. I was being pretty aggressive and I apologize.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

There are probably many, many like me.  I plan on writing a letter, as do most of my friends and family that I have discussed it with.  I just didn't see a need to come here and post that I was (although I did vote in the poll).


----------



## NorCalHal

Look around Bro, People do care. Letters from pot smokers is not the key to legalization, not at all. It's PUBLIC awareness. How does the Public become aware? Media.
We can write till our fingers bleed to no avail. The preception of "the old skool" generation has to change. And it is.

Major media is now doing stories on MMJ. This has NEVER happened. Media pressure is what makes policies change, not letters. I know POTUS, it is sad to say, but we both know it's true. 

Just yesterday, Both the Huffington Post and the San Francisco Chronicle did stories blasting Obama on the recent raids in California. THE HUFFINGTON POST man. Mind you, it happened on his 2nd day in office, but the Media has allready been calling him out on his promise to end the raids.

That is what is going to change Federal policies man.

I am suprised that a man of your intelligance doesn't see the progress that we have made over the last 10 years. Maybe you live in a state that doesn't want to consider change, and that is why u are so pessimistic.

You say your not a quitter, because nothing has been started. Wake up my friend, how do you think we got this far?? It has allready started. Started long before your poll.

I do understand your frustration man. I too was hoping to see a bigger 'turnout" with the poll. But, the regulars here spoke up for the most part, and that is what counts. But don't pin your hopes on legalization on a minor forum thread. That is no indication of what will happen.

Really, we are the minority. The folks who posted in this thread are obviously interested in politics and the change that has occured during the last few months. Most "pot" smokers are younger, with little or no experience in voting, or the political process. These are the same folks who would not turn out for a rally in thier backyard, except to "smoke up dudes!" Not go to the rally for info and what they can do to help the cause. Catch my drift?

All it takes is a few folks. We have that. Now, we need the Media to help voice our concerns to the Major public..we have that too.

If you don't see the progress and change that has occured, you have blinders on.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

POTUS said:
			
		

> I don't share your optimism. I don't think they give a rats azz.
> 
> The shame isn't on me. It's on the more than 400 people who have read this thread and not shown any support by bothering to vote on the poll. If they can't be bothered to vote on a totally anonymous poll on a marijuana group, do you really think they'll trouble themselves to actually write a letter and send it off?
> 
> You're dreaming.
> 
> 27 people.
> 
> Out of 14 thousand members.
> 
> It paints a truly apathetic picture.
> 
> I'm no quitter. To quit something, it first has to be started. This fell on it's collective azz and is nothing but a whine now.



*
Yes, 400+ people have looked at this thread BUT probably a certain percentage of those are "return viewers" like me, I know I have looked at this thread at least 5 times. 

I am sure everyone of our members WANTS to decriminalize MJ but fact is out of 14,000+ members I would give a percentage of half? maybe, come back all the time idk and second I guarantee a big chunk of those are LEO, and they for sure could give a ratz azz (because you guys think that MJ is SOO bad, idiots) , all I know is that when I am here I see most all the same people on line.

We have a whole year to let this thread sit here SO just give it some time, the more people that come back and visit they will see and join the cause :hubba: I am...
*
*Maybe a Mod could sticky it so it does not get lost?*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Look around Bro, People do care. Letters from pot smokers is not the key to legalization, not at all. It's PUBLIC awareness. How does the Public become aware? Media.
> We can write till our fingers bleed to no avail. The preception of "the old skool" generation has to change. And it is.
> 
> Major media is now doing stories on MMJ. This has NEVER happened. Media pressure is what makes policies change, not letters. I know POTUS, it is sad to say, but we both know it's true.
> 
> Just yesterday, Both the Huffington Post and the San Francisco Chronicle did stories blasting Obama on the recent raids in California. THE HUFFINGTON POST man. Mind you, it happened on his 2nd day in office, but the Media has allready been calling him out on his promise to end the raids.
> 
> That is what is going to change Federal policies man.
> 
> I am suprised that a man of your intelligance doesn't see the progress that we have made over the last 10 years. Maybe you live in a state that doesn't want to consider change, and that is why u are so pessimistic.
> 
> You say your not a quitter, because nothing has been started. Wake up my friend, how do you think we got this far?? It has allready started. Started long before your poll.
> 
> I do understand your frustration man. I too was hoping to see a bigger 'turnout" with the poll. But, the regulars here spoke up for the most part, and that is what counts. But don't pin your hopes on legalization on a minor forum thread. That is no indication of what will happen.
> 
> Really, we are the minority. The folks who posted in this thread are obviously interested in politics and the change that has occured during the last few months. Most "pot" smokers are younger, with little or no experience in voting, or the political process. These are the same folks who would not turn out for a rally in thier backyard, except to "smoke up dudes!" Not go to the rally for info and what they can do to help the cause. Catch my drift?
> 
> All it takes is a few folks. We have that. Now, we need the Media to help voice our concerns to the Major public..we have that too.
> 
> If you don't see the progress and change that has occured, you have blinders on.




:yeahthat: :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I'm in and i'm going to post this on a few other sites, if you don't mind P.


----------



## POTUS

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> If you don't see the progress and change that has occured, you have blinders on.


Yes, I see it. Thorn just posted an example of the chages in her country; they made it MORE illegal.

Having it as a sticky may help..... Yo Mods!

(The vote and responce threads)

I've done what I can. I'll watch and see how it works.


----------



## mistisrising

I participated in the poll, and it will not be the first letter I have written to the president. Or to a congressman, or a senator, or to the gov like the one I just wrote him asking when we would be looking at a vote in our state on med marijuana.

People on here are with you, posting to this thread means squat, brother. But if you need my words now, here they are.


----------



## POTUS

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I participated in the poll, and it will not be the first letter I have written to the president. Or to a congressman, or a senator, or to the gov like the one I just wrote him asking when we would be looking at a vote in our state on med marijuana.
> 
> People on here are with you, posting to this thread means squat, brother. But if you need my words now, here they are.


Then put a letter to the President in the mail on January 20th, 2010. Tell him that marijuana should be legalized and have the same laws as booze. Tell him how the US Government will save BILLIONS of our tax dollars by not wasting them on enforcing laws against marijuana. Tell the President how it will also make Billions in tax revenue.

Tell him to end the stupidity.

Just do it on January 20th, 2010.


----------



## ktownlegend

i've been waiting a long time for someone to come up with a simple big idea that is a sure fire way to make the change we all need i will be printing off copies of this grand scheme to include as many as i know 

thanx  potus

fire it up
KT


----------



## POTUS

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> i've been waiting a long time for someone to come up with a simple big idea that is a sure fire way to make the change we all need i will be printing off copies of this grand scheme to include as many as i know
> 
> thanx potus
> 
> fire it up
> KT


Thanks KT, make sure they all know that the letter is to be sent on Jan 20th, 2010. Not before. We're trying to slam the Post Office and the White House mail room. The media will grab it during the slam.

Here's the steps:

1. Everyone mails their letter on January 20th, 2010

2. The Post Office gets slammed with MILLIONS of letters that are above and beyond their usual work load. At this point, it will probably get a mention in the news. Maybe even a copy of one of the letters.

3. The White House mail room starts dealing with the MILLIONS of letters. The White House media of course hears about it and a story is written on the AP wires.

4. The letters keep pouring in by the thousands. The news stories start multiplying world wide.

5. The President HAS to deal with it. It's in his face. The President is aware at this point that MILLIONS of voters are watching his actions.

Does he then make it legal or does he follow his predecessors?

We'll find out IF MILLIONS OF LETTERS HAPPEN.

On January 20th, 2010.

It really is that simple.


----------



## POTUS

StoneyBud: The letter doesn't need to be formal or in a business format. It needs only to contain a clear statement that you think marijuana should be legal for people who wish to use it and that growing it for your own personal use should also be allowed. As long as those two ideas are clear in it, then that will make it clear.

As for the address of the White House...

The White House
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Washington, DC 20500


Mr. President,

I am a citizen of the United States of America, of voting age, and I wish to make my opinion clear to you about the laws in our country concerning marijuana usage.

I firmly believe that marijuana should be legal to use and governed by the same laws that concern alcohol consumption.

I also believe that a private citizen should be able to grow their own marijuana in an amount sufficient to supply them with enough for their own personal use.

Please, Mr. President, enough of our county's resources have been wasted on the futile effort to control the use of this harmless plant. Enough of our citizens have suffered legal action as a result of using this plant.

Please use your Executive Powers to stop the senseless persecution of the citizens who choose to use this plant for both medical relief of pain and suffering as well as a method of mild, relaxing, recreational enjoyment.

If commercial production were to be allowed, controlled and taxed for sale to the public in the same manner as alcohol, the revenue produced from the jobs created and the profits from it's legal and taxed sale would also help our country revive from this recession.

Thank you for your attention to this needless waste of the taxpayers money, the Governments resources and billions of dollars that could be better used in other venues.

********

*DO NOT SEND ANYTHING BELOW THIS LINE.*

Then you print your full name and address at the bottom left and sign it with exactly the same name.

You have said nothing about using or growing marijuana yourself. You have not implicated yourself as a user or grower. This is important.

Please hand print this clearly. Take your time and make it very legible and easy to read. This is also important.


Thank you all,

StoneyBud


Edit: Just bringing the suggested template of the letter to the top for the latest members to see.


----------



## IRISH

bravo. great letter. bumping it up a notch...bb...


----------



## schoolboy420

well, i have been practicing what im gonna put in the letter, im thinking about sending a letter once a month til then anyways.

dont get worked up about all talk no action, ive been down since i read this and i dont think i replied though. thats probably how the majority of the people on this forum are reacting.

and are you saying send it on the 20th or like 2 or 3 days before that date so it gets there on the 20th????


----------



## schoolboy420

nevermind, on the 20th. ic now.

and i actually dont know if i voted, i think i did, but either way, why would that matter the only things that could really matter would be, making this a sticky, and that everyone sends the letter. im probably going to put up signs this summer around town. i think that would be a good idea for you guys to spread work around your town. and to tell the people you tell to tell people too. and actually get the people you tell about it pumped and ready to do this, and ready to spread word. i really cannot wait at all. im gonna write my letter and thumbtack it in the envelope to my wall so i see it everyday and remember it everyday and think about it all the time.

idk if anyone has contacted high times yet or NORML like someone said on here but im doing this right after i click submitt. im going to send them a link to this post.

and does it really matter that you dont make yourself look like a smoker in the letter? because i kinda like people to know bc im a big supporter. id like to join norml how do you do this?


----------



## schoolboy420

come on guys, make it happen. atleast post one letter to keep it going. we need this to happen. all of us that live in the u.s. make this happen. im trying to make this happen, and if this thread dies off and gets lost, im pretty sure the cause will be lost too.

seriously mods, make this a sticky.


----------



## POTUS

How about if it's made a "sticky" until after January 20th, 2010?


----------



## schoolboy420

exactly.

but til that happens we gotta atleast keep it on the front page.


----------



## ms.bowles

Thats the smartest thing I have ever heard!!! I'd be glad to write a letter to the president on 1-20-10 expressing why it should be legal for everyone.
I also know about 50 others who will write letters too.


----------



## POTUS

ms.bowles said:
			
		

> Thats the smartest thing I have ever heard!!! I'd be glad to write a letter to the president on 1-20-10 expressing why it should be legal for everyone.
> I also know about 50 others who will write letters too.


Thanks for helping, ms. bowles.

Ask each of those 50 people to tell at least 5 other people. Ask them to tell each of those people to tell 5 others.

Pass the word. This is a shot at making a real difference.

We have 342 days left until 1/20/2010

Here's a "Days left" Calculator:
http://www.hobza.com/daysleft.cfm


----------



## HempMan

Sorry, I missed the poll, but I definitely will be writing that letter.

I'll also be spreading the word on the other forums I belong to.

Don't be so quick to give up POTUS. 
Activism can be like constipation. Sometimes it can take a while to get a "movement" going.


----------



## POTUS

HempMan said:
			
		

> Sorry, I missed the poll, but I definitely will be writing that letter.
> 
> I'll also be spreading the word on the other forums I belong to.
> 
> Don't be so quick to give up POTUS.
> Activism can be like constipation. Sometimes it can take a while to get a "movement" going.


Hey HempMan, you haven't missed the poll. It's open.

Here's the key to know if this effort has worked; On February 1st, 2010, if there has already been a media frenzy to cover the story of 20 million letters being handled by the White House Mail Room and how each letter is about legalizing Marijuana, then it worked.

Thanks for your support


Edited by Stoney. Please excuse my aggressiveness.


----------



## cadlakmike1

You may be surprised. I had/have every intention of writing a letter. I'm not sure when the poll was created, I was not aware of it until I read your last post.

 I was away from the site for several weeks so maybe it came about during that time, or maybe I'm just high and overlooked it. Either way, don't lose the faith so easy, you have started this alone for the most part, while you are gathering support it will not be easy to create a large unified front. Keep your course. I'll even throw something in my sig to hopefully help the cause.


----------



## POTUS

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> You may be surprised. I had/have every intention of writing a letter. I'm not sure when the poll was created, I was not aware of it until I read your last post.
> 
> I was away from the site for several weeks so maybe it came about during that time, or maybe I'm just high and overlooked it. Either way, don't lose the faith so easy, you have started this alone for the most part, while you are gathering support it will not be easy to create a large unified front. Keep your course. I'll even throw something in my sig to hopefully help the cause.


Thanks Mike.

Edited by Stoney. No offence meant.


----------



## cadlakmike1

To be honest with you the real reason I do not want to replace my signature is that I try to avoid political conversations and activism as much as possible while on this site. It has been said in other posts by multiple people that this is not a site for legalization, or reformation, but a site for growing. I'm glad that the mods are allowing this to go on though. Also keep in mind a lot of users are based oversees and could probably care less about this. Those oversees need to realize that if America takes a step in the right direction it would be much easier for other country's to follow rather than lead. I hope what I put in my signature will insight curiosity and people will ask about it. 

Unfortunately I do not have a lot of friends that smoke marijuana, I enjoy getting high but the reason I smoke regularly is for my RA. I do however, have some friends that see the huge benefits of decriminalization and hopefully legalization. It alone could almost fix our national debt. I will do my part.


----------



## POTUS

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> It has been said in other posts by multiple people that this is not a site for legalization, or reformation, but a site for growing.


As an ex-Mod for this site, I can assure you that the name of this site is still "MARIJUANA PASSION". It's not "Marijuana Growers Only".

If other members have been censored while encouraging marijuana legalization alone, I'd love it if one of the Mods would step forward and tell me about it. It was probably a case of people getting pissed at each other and causing hate and discontent in posts. Let's not confuse that with this effort.

What I've done is use one poll and one thread that I started in an effort to gain support for a single act to legalize marijuana.

I seriously doubt that MarP would have any problem with this effort as long as it's restricted to sigs and two threads.

As for "I don't get involved", well, that is exactly what I'm referring to when I mention apathy.

As long as the majority keeps saying "I try not to get involved", marijuana will remain illegal.

Nothing I've asked involves mentioning that you smoke marijuana. Read my sample letter. Nothing in it incriminates you in the slightest.

Mods, let me know if this effort isn't allowed on MarP's site. If that's the case, I'll ask you to delete the two threads and laughingly walk away from it.

Stoney.


----------



## Hick

> If other members have been censored while encouraging marijuana legalization alone, I'd love it if one of the Mods would step forward and tell me about it. It was probably a case of people getting pissed at each other and causing hate and discontent in posts. Let's not confuse that with this effort.


There have been several threads closed/locked (but NOT deleted) dealing with activism, legalization. The posts with links and such have been left viewable. Discussion and responses 'usually' lead to political bashing, or not unlike this one, tossing insults at each other. IMHO activism and legalization issues can be best dealt with and utilized through sites geared for it. NORML, MPP, MAP, and dozens of other local and state org's......
  I personally resent the implication that because "I" won't/didn't respond to the pole, I am "lazy azz, filled with apathy, a whiner, no ballz, ect...."  (though I do understand that it was intended as a provocation to write the letters, and not an intentional or personal insult) ...


> What I've done is use one poll and one thread that I started in an effort to gain support for a single act to legalize marijuana.
> 
> I seriously doubt that MarP would have any problem with this effort as long as it's restricted to sigs and two threads.


 
I'll "sticky" it.. and leave it open for the present.


----------



## NorCalHal

POTUS said:
			
		

> Out of the 14,716 members here on the largest marijuana growers site in the world, 35 people have bothered to vote in it.


 
Actually, it is one of the smallest mj sites my friend.....

That is what makes MP great.


----------



## HempMan

After I wrote my previous response in this thread, I found the poll & voted yes. 

I also re-posted your thread on 3 other forums. Giving credit to you POTUS, and the MP website.

Next step... How's about everyone contacting your local MJ friendly radio DJ's out there? May get some good plugs in on the air.
Couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## POTUS

Hick said:
			
		

> I personally resent the implication that because "I" won't/didn't respond to the pole, I am "lazy azz, filled with apathy, a whiner, no ballz, ect...." (though I do understand that it was intended as a provocation to write the letters, and not an intentional or personal insult) ...


You've of course hit the proverbial nail on it's head... Quite often, implication of less desirable personality traits gains a slight increase in adrenalin which results in someone motivating in the direction left open. It sometimes results in right crosses and uppercuts also...

I better watch my azz. One of these youngsters might whup me.

Purty please vote in my poll......wit sugar on top? And two packs of gummies?

Honest, I'm harmless...


----------



## POTUS

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Actually, it is one of the smallest mj sites my friend.....
> 
> That is what makes MP great.


Ok, it's the largest marijuana growers site named Marijuana Passion.

So there! hehe :hubba:


(Had to size down my sig. Every time I passed it, I was getting a headache. It was like getting slapped in the eyes.)


----------



## ms.bowles

just so we are all clear the letters to the President on 1-20-10 will be mailed out ??? OR will be arriving starting on that date??. I do believe this will be longer than a one day event, if it is to be successful


----------



## POTUS

ms.bowles said:
			
		

> just so we are all clear the letters to the President on 1-20-10 will be mailed out ??? OR will be arriving starting on that date??. I do believe this will be longer than a one day event, if it is to be successful


I choose that date to start it symbolically on Obama's first anniversary as President. If the letters are all mailed during the day of 1/20/2010, the snowball effect will start the next day. By the time they all reach DC, the extra load will be noticed by the media if all works well. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ms.bowles

when do you expect to notify the media to stir things up ? should the people that are particapating  notify their own local media to make sure the word spreads?


----------



## schoolboy420

id say just mail the letter so that the post office doesnt get tipped off much. it probably wouldnt be as successfull if all the post offices and white house was completely ready. which could be the downfall but, places are cheap so i doubt it. if you think you should contact media then do it, but think hard about it before you make any other moves.


----------



## schoolboy420

great ideas here. HICK thanks for making it a sticky. thats what this needs. POTUS youve basically turned me into a more active activist with this thread. til this, ive been claiming to be a mj activist, but lately this has been the topic of almost every conversation with people outside the forum. think about this too,

about 700 some views out of that maybe half will do this. multiply that by 5 and another 5 and another 5 and another 5 and so on and so on.. this is stacking. and its completely blowing my mind that you came up with this idea, presented it nicely, and it seriously looks as if this is going to practically eat the government alive. i really think this is going to work. in 2 years when im legally buying bud, ill be thanking you my friend. along with everyone that participates. if it fails, which i doubt, ill still be thanking you for creating more activists. the more the better for the cause. thought id give you a better idea of what youve basically done with this thread.

and if you want a half assed figure on how many are already participating take the 700 cut it in half that gives you 350, times 350 by 5  350 times and youll get the massive number thats most likely short of what there really is already. thats multiplying daily too. this plan is completely genious. the postage stamp sales for the post office will also be supporting the economy a big too. well thats about all the smarts i got. haha. seriously though thanks.


----------



## papabeach1

as far I know... those anti marijuana people is not winning...


----------



## cadlakmike1

POTUS, I talked to the few friends that I have that do smoke and they all are on board. They also said they would get their friends that I don't know to go along with it as well. I have the snowball in effect and will be sure to re-emphasise as the date gets closer.


----------



## ms.bowles

thanks! your right tipping them off could defeat the purpose.I WILL SPREAD THE WORD TO ALL MY FELLOW SMOKERS


----------



## NorCalHal

POTUS said:
			
		

> I choose that date to start it symbolically on Obama's first anniversary as President. If the letters are all mailed during the day of 1/20/2010, the snowball effect will start the next day. By the time they all reach DC, the extra load will be noticed by the media if all works well. We'll see what happens.


 
It will be legal by then man......mark my words. If not, I will start posting naked.


----------



## xxdjbud420xx

Just a note with the mailing our letters.  I seen something on the news the other day about the post master saying he might cut one of the days out, like saturday.  Im not totally sure on all the details.  Peoples letters could be all sent on dif days and I dont know if it would still have the same affect.  Idk, just some of my thoughts.


----------



## cadlakmike1

20 JAN 2010 is a Wednesday, we should be alright, good thought though.


----------



## HempMan

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> It will be legal by then man......mark my words. If not, I will start posting naked.



As long as your webcam is off, fine by me! LOL


I doubt it will be legal before then.
We still got a long fight ahead of us.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> It will be legal by then man......mark my words. If not, I will start posting naked.



Posting naked is only good if you have a web cam....

I certainly hope that you are right (has nothing to do with the naked posting thing :hubba.  I grew up in the 60s.  If anyone had ever told me that marijuana would still be illegal in 2009, I would have had a hard time believing it.  Well actually if someone had told me in the 60s that I would still be alive in 2009, I may have had a hard time believing that, too .  I would love to see this come to pass in my lifetime.


----------



## SmokinMom

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> It will be legal by then man......mark my words. If not, I will start posting naked.


 
:hubba: 

You can start practicing now if you'd like.

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## NorCalHal

HempMan said:
			
		

> I doubt it will be legal before then.
> We still got a long fight ahead of us.


 

As soon as the Feds are called off medical states, it is legal then. We are SOOO close.
Now, I understand that a Federal desicion to not operate in Medical states does not make it legal in all 50 states, it will make it legal in the 14 MMJ states. Other states need to pass similar laws regarding medical usuage to enjoy that call, if it is made.

What has happened in the last year has been greater progress then in the 20 years past.

Now, I got to go shop for a Cam......


----------



## benamucc

potus, it's on the calander in my phone and GR for Dec 31 DON"T FORGET!!!  

Thanks for this.  You can count on me for 10 letters at least!!


----------



## NorCalHal

Here is a quick peek  







			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :hubba:
> 
> You can start practicing now if you'd like.
> 
> ostpicsworthless:


----------



## ms.bowles

After thinking about it for a while I was thinking every letter should have its own ink stamping of a Pot Leaf ,or  a picture of one drawn or glued on the envelopes. KINDA LIKE A SEAL OF APPROVAL


----------



## POTUS

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> As soon as the Feds are called off medical states, it is legal then.


No, it isn't.

It will be provisionally legal for ONLY those people who have medical reasons and approval to use it.

That isn't "legal".

Legal is when the laws that pertain to the purchasing and using of alcohol are also applied to marijuana. When anyone who is 18 years old or older can go into a store in any state within the USA and buy a package of marijuana or grow a self-sustaining amount of marijuana for themselves, it will then be legal.

Anything less and it will be nothing but more dog and pony shows by the Federal government.

Sorry man, but for some reason, you seem to missing the entire point of this project. That point being legalization of marijuana for everyone. Not just the people who have medical reasons for using it.

It's not even close to being legal. Out of the entire country, only 14 states have STATE laws that make it possible for medical users to do so under a magnifying glass. That's not "legal", it's a grudging allowance to bypass laws that keep it illegal for everyone else.

Another trick of the legal system by the Feds.

My message to the Feds is to stop screwing around with the laws of our country and MAKE MARIJUANA LEGAL FOR ADULTS.

Not "sort of legal", Not "legal for medical users", Not legal here or there, but legal for every citizen of the United States of America who is above the age of 18 and uses it with the safety guidelines used to control the use of Alcohol.

Until that happens, it's still under prohibition. It's still illegal. It's still an abuse of Federal power. It's still a law made by lobbyists, not lawmakers.

I appreciate the fact that YOU in YOUR state can feel free to use Marijuana and MAY not be abused by the Federal Police, but the remaining Hundreds of Millions of us who don't use it for medical reasons and/or do not live in one of the FEW states that permit it by STATE law, still are in fear of our very freedom, livelihood and and enjoyment of our own lives when we light up some marijuana to enjoy as we should be able to do without fear.


----------



## SmokinMom

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Here is a quick peek


 
 Better put yer clothes back on then Hal.


----------



## ms.bowles

I live in a medical marijuana state and I'm not about to run out to contract HIV/AIDS nor would I ever wish for any form of CANCER.. Though I have medical conditions, that call for daily meds..that have sever long term side effects,sever ADDICTIONS . I DO NOT QUALIFY..... Since I started smoking
marijuana I need no MED'S for my condtion and have had no episodes.Which means -no- long term side effects  ALL THANKS TO A NATURAL PLANT BUT YET I STILL DON'T QUALIFY....  LOOKING FORWARD TO 01-20-10


----------



## ms.bowles

I've often wondered? If marijuana is a billion dollar industry! Why wouldn't AMERICA capitlize on it. I'm not one to cry for more forms of taxes of any sort!!! But aren't there many-many uses for marijuana?? LIKE- PAPER,MEDICINE,CLOTHES,CLEAN AIR. " IT TAKES" IDEAS,PEOPLE,WORK,MONEY,FARMING,and HARVESTING to MAKE THOSE THINGS happen . Which  means  a better  economy and more TAXES. so WHATS the HOLD-UP  on LEGALIZING POT.   further more why do we vote these people into offices that are clearly not doing what the public wants. LIKE my DAD said once its WE the Goverment not WE the PEOPLE


----------



## POTUS

Here's the other side of the story, ms.bowles .

The profits of the existing cotton and other currently used textiles would decrease when Hemp took over the market. Converting to a new process is more costly than starting from scratch and building up from there.

The profits of the Alcohol Industry would decrease when people started using legal Marijuana to catch a buzz instead of murdering their liver, brain cells and other internal organs by drinking booze.

The food industry would also lose profits due to the hundreds of ways you can use Hemp to produce what is now used with other chemicals and additives.

The list goes on and on.

Lobbyists in each of these industries are fighting Marijuana legalization.

They want their money to stay right where it is.


----------



## NorCalHal

Great point man. I do concede, you are correct. I get a little carried away in my own states laws....but ya POTUS, it truly isn't legal then, not even close.

As far as Medical, I do understand it is a little harder to get a Dr's rec then it is in Cali. I am here to tell ya, in Cali, anyone can get a Dr's rec. Period. I guess that is why I feel like the Feds being called off Med states is such a huge deal. If you want to be a MMJ patient, you can.






			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> No, it isn't.
> 
> It will be provisionally legal for ONLY those people who have medical reasons and approval to use it.
> 
> That isn't "legal".
> 
> Legal is when the laws that pertain to the purchasing and using of alcohol are also applied to marijuana. When anyone who is 18 years old or older can go into a store in any state within the USA and buy a package of marijuana or grow a self-sustaining amount of marijuana for themselves, it will then be legal.
> 
> Anything less and it will be nothing but more dog and pony shows by the Federal government.
> 
> Sorry man, but for some reason, you seem to missing the entire point of this project. That point being legalization of marijuana for everyone. Not just the people who have medical reasons for using it.
> 
> It's not even close to being legal. Out of the entire country, only 14 states have STATE laws that make it possible for medical users to do so under a magnifying glass. That's not "legal", it's a grudging allowance to bypass laws that keep it illegal for everyone else.
> 
> Another trick of the legal system by the Feds.
> 
> My message to the Feds is to stop screwing around with the laws of our country and MAKE MARIJUANA LEGAL FOR ADULTS.
> 
> Not "sort of legal", Not "legal for medical users", Not legal here or there, but legal for every citizen of the United States of America who is above the age of 18 and uses it with the safety guidelines used to control the use of Alcohol.
> 
> Until that happens, it's still under prohibition. It's still illegal. It's still an abuse of Federal power. It's still a law made by lobbyists, not lawmakers.
> 
> I appreciate the fact that YOU in YOUR state can feel free to use Marijuana and MAY not be abused by the Federal Police, but the remaining Hundreds of Millions of us who don't use it for medical reasons and/or do not live in one of the FEW states that permit it by STATE law, still are in fear of our very freedom, livelihood and and enjoyment of our own lives when we light up some marijuana to enjoy as we should be able to do without fear.


----------



## cadlakmike1

338 days and counting...


----------



## tcbud

Hand written letters are a great idea POTUS.  I think I read somewhere that one hand written letter represents something like 10,000 registered voters.
I have marked my calender.


----------



## intellenoob

spending time writing letters helps alot, but voting in november 10 is what really matters. i know were not supposed to talk politics, but i have a bad feeling that obama's gonna have a 50/50 split in both houses in 2010. dems arent gonna touch the issue until pry obama's 2nd term, maybe after 2010 if they pick up a seat in the senate. im not trying to be partisan, there are pro-decriminalization republicans too.


----------



## schoolboy420

well this will either turn out good or nothing will happen. so is it worth doing? OF COARSE! even if it doesnt work just continue growing your bud or smoking your bud as usual. I have a good feeling about this working.


----------



## OZark_Mauler

Hey folks one thing you might want to consider is taking this in steps . 
_*First*_
*Decriminalzing Cannibis ,Stopping Property Siezures for grows that can be documented as "For Personal Use ONLY" No 1,000 plant grows for P/Use (That's Chronic Abuse of the system and our goals)*
Possibly:
3-4 Mature ; 3-4 Juveniles , as a *compromise* to Total Legalization . 
We need to be seen and respected as responsible members of Society ,not a bunch of Dopers,and Wefare Recipients as we are seen as for the most part .Prove we are capable of making wise decisions and protecting our children as well . 
Address the control of the grow so it is NOT accessible to kids , toddler up to 18 (Voting and Selective Service age-Young Adults) .
By basically demanding Legalization you back the Administration and the Old Farts into a corner and then NOTHING will change . 
WE need to get our foot in the door and present this as a Moral and Economical issue .
I'm a Disabled Vet , I have a passion to not be seen as an "Enemy of the State" . It's my last defence to Chronic Pain , Muscle Spasms and PTSD . It allows me to Shut Down and Decompress in the eves. .Beats the heck out of Painkillers and Muscle Relaxers and Anti Depressants I take on a daily basis , all of these meds things made in a lab then "Fast Tracked" by the FDA and then use the general public as test subjects to find out if the Meds cause Drooling , Crossed Eyes , Uncontroleable Flatulance, Limp Noodle Syndrome etc !


----------



## POTUS

OZark_Mauler said:
			
		

> Hey folks one thing you might want to consider is taking this in steps . *Decriminalising Cannabis **compromise* to Total Legalization.


I disagree. You're suggesting that we compromise with an unjust law. A law that was put in place and kept in place by trickery, not justice.

I will not compromise! I'll be writing to the President of the USA and telling him that he should LEGALIZE marijuana under no less stringent rules than that of Alcohol.

We've been compromising since the Marijuana Tax Stamp crap was slid into law by those who had no legitimate way of making it a law.

Screw compromise!

LEGALIZE MARIJUANA.

Do that or just forget it. Keep it unjustly illegal and the drug lords and street dealers will love you for it.

They're making hundreds of Billions of dollars from it being illegal. If you compromise, you just get half burned.


----------



## cadlakmike1

It's really exciting to think that someday we may be looking back at this thread and thinking to ourselves "I was a part of something, it's partly because of me that Marijuana is now legal". 

The more I talk to my friends that smoke the more excited they seem to get. They originally had made a commitment to me to do this, but I can tell when we talk that the commitment is no longer because I asked them to do it, they are committed for themselves, because they want to do it.


----------



## POTUS

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> It's really exciting to think that someday we may be looking back at this thread and thinking to ourselves "I was a part of something, it's partly because of me that Marijuana is now legal".
> 
> The more I talk to my friends that smoke the more excited they seem to get. They originally had made a commitment to me to do this, but I can tell when we talk that the commitment is no longer because I asked them to do it, they are committed for themselves, because they want to do it.


If anyone does the math. One tells 5. Each of those 5 tell 5 who each again tell 5.

By January 20, 2010, we can all get together and try this as a huge sign of protest to an unjust law. 20 million. That's the goal I'd love to see. 20 million letters sent on the same day, to the same address, with the same message.

We have a year to gather like minded people into the effort.


----------



## schoolboy420

yeah i know we think alike on this one. thats exactly what i think is going to happen. and when it does future generations wont even realize what it took to get it legal though. it will become just like alcohol and cigs. just as easy to get, and people will get used to it being legal. which would be awesome to help cause. im seriously stoked. i wish i could jump to 1-20-10 and put my letter in the mail box then jump straight to 1-27-10 and see what happens. but i gotta wait.

we all actually owe Hick and the other mods a big thank you for making this a sticky and for keeping it as a sticky. and potus for getting the idea up.

thanks to you all.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer

I'm not gonna send a letter to the president; I'm sending a letter to my representatives. Maybe I'll CC a letter to Obama


----------



## schoolboy420

POTUS said:
			
		

> If anyone does the math. One tells 5. Each of those 5 tell 5 who each again tell 5.
> 
> By January 20, 2010, we can all get together and try this as a huge sign of protest to an unjust law. 20 million. That's the goal I'd love to see. 20 million letters sent on the same day, to the same address, with the same message.
> 
> We have a year to gather like minded people into the effort.



i doubt well have that many, but who knows. i have word spreading in indiana quick. ive had 4 people tell me to do that and i started laughing and said your and idiot im already doing this. then pep talked the **** out of them to get them practically pumped. im good at that.. unless im high, then i ramble about it long enough for people to give in because their annoyed hhaha.

and the law is unjust, but til the day the bill passes, we gotta continue to tell new people. telling just 5 people shows you dont really have much interest. i bring it up to nonsmokers, even got turned down for a job for telling the person interviewing about that.... not really, but that would be funny if i was that dumb... but yeah, my hardheading anti everything grandparents will probably send a letter, just because i smoke it and i make them understand pot better everytime i see them. trying to get mom to, my step mom and dad would easily.
i actually accidentally left weed in a oney and i stashed it in a gig bag while i was high and it went to my dads house, couldnt find it for weeks and finally realized. called up my dad and he says funny smelling tobacco in there. they delivered it back to me, both wearing sun glasses and i didnt have hardly any weed. lol that would suck if it wasnt that it was my dad smoked it for the first time since the 70s haha.

sorry for my sober ramble. i completely lost direction with this post. oh well, heres a possibly mildly entertaining post.


----------



## schoolboy420

and Bowl Destroyer.. not trying to get you to do this or anything, but that emails are no where near as affective as handwritten letters.


----------



## HydroManiac

I knew the old tymers college would pay off in the long run:hubba: 




			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> This thread is for responces to the POLL at:
> 
> VOTE ON THIS ISSUE
> 
> IF a coordinated effort to send ORIGIONAL hand printed documents that clearly state a dislike for the current marijuana laws and a desire to have it LEGALIZED were to take place, and MILLIONS of letters directed at the office of the PRESIDENT where they would be counted and processed, then something might actually get done. The people would have had their say as a type of vote.
> 
> The press would get hold of the MILLIONS of letters fact, widely propagate the news and a real notice would take place that has a chance of changing the law by Executive Order.
> 
> This would have to be set up as much as a year ahead. The "pre-news" would start filtering to both the legal side and the side of the people with a FIRM DATE OF MAILING noted. That would do many things. It would enable people to talk among themselves so that many "fence-sitters" may decide to do it, and it would progressively bring it to the attention of the legal system that a change was inevitable.
> 
> SET THE DATE, SPREAD THE WORD NATIONALLY, ASK EVERYONE TO SEND AN ORIGIONAL LETTER, NO PRE-PRINTED FORMS. USE THE "KISS" PRINCIPLE. NO 50 PAGE LETTERS. ONE PAGE, CLEAR, PRECISE.
> 
> On that date, the massive, MILLIONS of letters would tie the system into knots for many days. They would arrive in D.C. for a couple of weeks to be counted and read for a vote count. The news would broadcast the vote-by-letter. It would be an event.
> 
> The first series of letters would be talked down by the anti-marijuana people. They would probably cause it to be finally ignored. HOWEVER, that is when the second, and if necessary, a third and fourth series of letters are sent on prescribed days following the first, IF THE LAWS ARE NOT CHANGED BY EXECTUTIVE ORDER. It's that simple. FORCE the President to stop marijuana prosecution until the senate and the congress can vote on the law and over-turn it.
> 
> If this is done, marijuana would be legal to use within a month. I'm going to start a Poll for who will write this letter on January 20th, 2010.
> 
> If you are going to write a letter, then just vote yes.
> 
> Others in other countries than the USA, please feel free to do the same in your own country. A world-wide effort would be quite the news.
> 
> 
> Edited by Stoney. Not as pushy.


----------



## emelhairus9

[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']40: Percent of Americans are in favor of legalizing marijuana -- 46: Percent of Americans oppose legalization -- 48: Percentage of men in favor of legalization -- 49: Percentage of women who oppose legalization -- 42: Percent of Americans have tried marijuana --:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: [/FONT]


----------



## schoolboy420

yeah and 240% of figures like mine are made up. lol. how come i never took any of these tests. these are figures thrown out by the man to discourage. haha. no but for real, ive never taken one of these tests. and if they are legit numbers im pretty positive the only reason its 42% of americans have tried it are the only ones that would admit it. Ive talked to 1 person over 21 that has claimed they have never tried pot. that i know of... idk im bored tired but cant fall asleep so im rambling..


----------



## DutchMasterPuff

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> yeah and 240% of figures like mine are made up. lol. how come i never took any of these tests. these are figures thrown out by the man to discourage. haha. no but for real, ive never taken one of these tests. and if they are legit numbers im pretty positive the only reason its 42% of americans have tried it are the only ones that would admit it. Ive talked to 1 person over 21 that has claimed they have never tried pot. that i know of... idk im bored tired but cant fall asleep so im rambling..


     I gotta agree just this past year i've come to find out that the people I know that smoke or has smoked at one point in their life far out weighs the ones that CLAIM they never have. Hell my previous federal job I could count more people I worked with that I knew smoked vs ones I knew that didn't. That doesn't even account for the ones I have no clue about. 

     The government has done their job at keeping people quiet and its about time we stood up to them. I feel like Americans as a whole are afraid of their government and are too preoccupied with television etc to even think that they can make a change. While I am not a conspirasist I do believe that they (the government) know whats going on and have probably had a hand in the process.

     Seriously I am sure the topic of marijuana has come up with you and non users and they always buy into those stupid above the influence and other propaganda commercials on TV, why? because there are so many people that believe the government has no reason to lie. I get so pissed about this subject because no matter how many times u debunk the lies that were embedded in their brains there is still a little part of them that still thinks otherwise.

If you are for legalization and are tired of having to look over your shoulders whenever u spark up then show some concern and write a letter on Jan 20, 2010. If u can't take the stance to write a letter then why even ******* bother even if u are not very optimistic about the idea u have to realize that we need to come together as Marijuana users and Citizens of this country and work together to make our voices heard.


----------



## schoolboy420

hah, dudes. i think we should all make shirts and sell them for one dollar profit each shirt sold. have like a big potleaf on the from and says Legalize Marijuana. and on the back a bit of details. that would be tight.


----------



## GrowinGreen

pretty original too...........


----------



## schoolboy420

i wouldnt say original. people make shirts for everything now adays. but people will wear the shirts and people will see and read the shirts and be like hey. im in!


----------



## EasyLiving29

I'm a new member and I was thrilled to read this for my first thread. Count me in and I will spread the word to all I know. Please keep this event up to date very interested in outcome!


----------



## Klicks

My letter is going to go out.  I composing it today.  Same laws as alcohol......My land is my land and I pay the taxes on my retirement disability payments.........I suffer physically ever day of my life, days I can barely walk.  I never miss a payment on my home and never go with insurance.  I am a solid paying citizen who goes without buying a bunch of bad stock.  Let me smoke and grow my own week without persecution.  I am a free American.  I not writing this letter to whine about my ancestry.........(Thats in the PAST).......I am your FUTURE....

Think about all the jobs it will create for your country you so claim to love, although it did take Mrs. Obama a while to say she was proud of her country.   There are thousands of growers in every State of this Nation.  Already experts in their field.  This will create a business for the legitimate MJ growers.  It will be a newfound legtimate business alongside the horticultural business community.  A creation of new taxes......just like the addictive alcohol the government lets us poison itself with.  

So if you love this Country Mr. President, help the people of your nation regain their right to enjoy God's given herb.

It was smoked and used as medicinal medicine in EGYPT........I thinks that one of our allies isn't ?? The Indians even knew of its medical qualities as being effective.  

   Oh......man guys, maybe I should go into politics.  I get so peeved sometimes.  But then, I'll just roll me one.


----------



## wrathkill

hella sick i like what your doing.  i'll help spread the word.  Obama seems like he would listen to something like this.  hell he got the feds off our back in Cali.
  well peace out stoners


----------



## BWallHair

Yes!


----------



## WiTeFiRe

Thats a damn good letter man, It's pretty well written. I hope it goes down well with Mr. Obama, especially with the Fed thing in Cali


----------



## woopitt

Hey guys, I'm new here and would like to give you my two (or three?) cents on this letter idea.

The deadline set is far away, which is a good thing. This allows for more time to get the word out. In this thread we should not be focussing on the amount of letters we send, we should instead be focussing on getting the word out to supporters of legalization everywhere to write letters. We could focus all effort on 1000 letters coming from MP, or instead we could focus all effort on getting the word out, leading to a *LOT* more.

An idea like this is something big, and thus it should be coming from as much of the online marijuana community as possible. We need to be contacting NORML, MPP, LOM, and especially other forums just like this one. At least for this summer, this should be our NUMBER ONE priority in this thread. After unifying more websites than just this one, it will go from being a little thing in a little corner of the internet to a driven agenda powered by hundreds of pro-legalization websites all over the web. AFTER this occurs, we can begin to work on making this a mainstream thing.

So what to do right now? Find out everyone in charge at organizations such as NORML and MPP. Email them, personal message them, whatever you can do to get them to get on board with the plan. Make the emails personal, and stress the importance of a unified online marijuana community.
Once you do this, it would be great if you could post here saying that you did so we get an idea of who has contacted who.

The next step would be to hit the forums. I'm sure there are many many marijuana forums out there, it is just a matter of googling them, signing up, and creating threads regarding the letters. If you do this, reply here saying you did so that we get an idea of which forums are being covered.

I hope you guys are as avid about spreading the word online as you are about writing the letters yourselves!

Best of luck,
Woopitt


----------



## AcesUp

I'm in, although I do it on a regular basis already. Any more ideas on this subject? Has anyone contacted any of the above mentioned organizations yet? Is there a way that can be set up to easily track who has contacted who? I also think everyone should contact all of their local and state reps at the same time. Have all your letters ready to go at the same time. I think bombarding every elected rep in the country at the same time would start a real BUZZ. (pun intended)  

I would be willing to help write letters for any one that needs the help. Even if is just proof reading.


----------



## StoneyBud

212 Days until we all mail our letters.

If done together on the same day, the effect may be one that gets noticed by the media.

One more voice, one more time.

Thanks to all who take the time to help.

****
Here's a copy of the letter. It's way back on post number 11, so I thought it might help to bring it forward.



The letter doesn't need to be formal or in a business format. It needs only to contain a clear statement that you think marijuana should be legal for people who wish to use it and that growing it for your own personal use should also be allowed. As long as those two ideas are clear in it, then that will make it clear.

As for the address of the White House...

The President of the United States of America
The White House
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Washington, DC 20500


Mr. President,

I am a citizen of the United States of America, of voting age, and I wish to make my opinion clear to you about the laws in our country concerning marijuana usage.

I firmly believe that marijuana should be legal to use and governed by the same laws that concern alcohol consumption.

I also believe that a private citizen should be able to grow their own marijuana in an amount sufficient to supply them with enough for their own personal use.

Please, Mr. President, enough of our county's resources have been wasted on the futile effort to control the use of this harmless plant. Enough of our citizens have suffered legal action as a result of using this plant.

Please use your Executive Powers to stop the senseless persecution of the citizens who choose to use this plant for both medical relief of pain and suffering as well as a method of mild, relaxing, recreational enjoyment.

If commercial production were to be allowed, controlled and taxed for sale to the public in the same manner as alcohol, the revenue produced from the jobs created and the profits from it's legal and taxed sale would also help our country revive from this recession.

Thank you for your attention to this needless waste of the taxpayers money, the Governments resources and billions of dollars that could be better used in other venues.

********

*DO NOT SEND ANYTHING BELOW THIS LINE.*

You have said nothing about using or growing marijuana yourself. You have not implicated yourself as a user or grower. This is important.

Please hand print this clearly. Take your time and make it very legible and easy to read. This is also important.


Thank you all,

StoneyBud


----------



## zipflip

wats so great bout the date 212 days from now?
  i dotn read much on politics or anything really  sorry.


----------



## Anslinger420

I don't believe sending letters to the president or federal government would do too much because just a few months ago while obama was giving a speech and answering questions online the number 1 question asked was if legalizing marijuana would help the economy and he pretty much blew it off as a kids joke. sending letter to local state houses and representatives in mass will probably do more than the other way because the fed makes way too much money from the war on drugs to let that go. It wouldn't hurt it might say something to them in the back of the heads but i wouldn't do that alone. send them to judges courthouses and any other local or state authority figures.


----------



## StoneyBud

zipflip said:
			
		

> wats so great bout the date 212 days from now?
> i dotn read much on politics or anything really sorry.


It's the anniversary of the Presidents inauguration into that office.




			
				Anslinger420 said:
			
		

> the fed makes way too much money from the war on drugs to let that go.


Maybe you know something I don't. I'm under the impression that the federal government and the taxpayers of the USA lose BILLIONS of dollars each year because of the so-called "War on Drugs".

Would you tell me how the federal Government is making money on it?


----------



## AcesUp

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> It's the anniversary of the Presidents inauguration into that office.
> 
> 
> Maybe you know something I don't. I'm under the impression that the federal government and the taxpayers of the USA lose BILLIONS of dollars each year because of the so-called "War on Drugs".
> 
> Would you tell me how the federal Government is making money on it?


 
How do you think they pay for all of their secret projects? Ever hear of AREA 51? LOL


----------



## StoneyBud

AcesUp said:
			
		

> How do you think they pay for all of their secret projects? Ever hear of AREA 51? LOL


You're kidding, right? LOL


----------



## AcesUp

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> You're kidding, right? LOL


 

Yes and No. There are a lot of corrupt people in Washington.


----------



## viper1951

I send letters every month to our reps and senators for W#ashington state I even go as far as telling them about the plant and whats it's good for  i even send them sites for good information about weed . the problems I see is they are stupid and need to be informed with good info not the hog wash propaganda the government tells them. I send them sites for studies and easy reading   . it might not do any good but the way I see it it can't hurt . the more informed they are the better are chances   the real ***** in washington state is senator patty murray  she needs to go period  but I still send her stuff every month . the way I see it is maybe they will get tired of me sending them stuff that they will agree or at least get some education out of it .  if it is at all possible to teach them anything


----------



## StoneyBud

viper1951 said:
			
		

> I send letters every month to our reps and senators for W#ashington state I even go as far as telling them about the plant and whats it's good for i even send them sites for good information about weed . the problems I see is they are stupid and need to be informed with good info not the hog wash propaganda the government tells them. I send them sites for studies and easy reading . it might not do any good but the way I see it it can't hurt . the more informed they are the better are chances the real ***** in washington state is senator patty murray she needs to go period but I still send her stuff every month . the way I see it is maybe they will get tired of me sending them stuff that they will agree or at least get some education out of it . if it is at all possible to teach them anything


That's an interesting point of view. I wonder who actually reads the letters you send and if they simply have you listed on the "trash" list. Mail rooms all have trash lists that they use. If you're on it, your letters never get opened, just thrown in the barrel.

The effort I'm making is to possibly get the media involved. If the flow of letters is sufficient to get someones attention at the quantity, a person in the flow might contact the media with an interest story. If the letters mount into the millions, I can't see it doing anything but that. I doubt many will even be read beyond basic content, but D.C. Big-Wigs have a habit of taking vote counts from their mail. Some lower level person opens, briefly reads enough to tell content, and then marks it down and throws it in a pile.

*IF*, and that's a big *IF*, enough letters arrive that are "Pro-legalization", then it might make a point to the media who would be the ones who actually bring it into the spotlight, if it ever makes it that far.

I'm pretty pessimistic about how D.C. works. That's a hard-nosed bunch of people who really don't care about much beyond their own paycheck. If you can interest them in something and make them *WORRY* that it might somehow affect their paycheck later, THEN you have their attention. These are people who will murder and eat kittens and puppies. They pretty much have hearts of stone and minds like cash drawers.

Waiting for a politician to "Do the right thing" is like waiting for a pyromaniac to pass you a fire extinguisher. It might happen, but only if you promise him a thousand more fires.

We'll see at the end of this coming January if this effort produces anything.

My letter will be written and mailed on January 20th, 2010. For it to have full impact, all the letters need to be mailed on the same day.


----------



## Super Silver Haze

maybe send the first wave of letters in Sept or October b/c Congressman Barney Frank introduced H.R. 2835 to re-schedule cannabis.  maybe the letters could help sway undecided lawmakers to vote for H.R. 2835.

if HR 2835 isnt brought up or it doesnt pass then send the second wave of letters on Jan 10, 2010.

im not trying to change things mid stream but its just a suggestion.


----------



## IRISH

throwing different dates up can easily confuse the masses. 

jan. 20th. 2010.


----------



## StoneyBud

IRISH said:
			
		

> throwing different dates up can easily confuse the masses.
> 
> jan. 20th. 2010.


 
That's exactly right, Irish. This entire thread is based on everyone who cares about it, sending their letters on 
*JANUARY 20TH, 2010.*

Not the 19th, not the 21st, and not to anyone but The President of the United States of America.

If someone else wants to do something on another day, please do me and those who are for this effort a favor and start your own thread.

This thread is for January 20th, 2010.

Thank you.

This isn't a debate about what you think should be done. It's a thread about doing exactly as outlined on the day suggested. I appreciate any efforts to express your opinion to the people who make the laws, but this thread is to support only the January 20th, 2010 date of writing letters to the President of the United States of America.

If you have other opinions or ideas about how to do this, please post them in another thread. Leave this thread for those of us who are going to participate in this effort.

Again, thank you.


----------



## Super Silver Haze

Stoney, chill out.  that was my bad on putting up the wrong date and the last thing i want to do is confuse those easily confused.

the only reason i made that suggestion was b/c i believe in what you are doing and i am excited that there will be a flood of letters mailed on 1/20/10.  

i just made a suggestion, i am not trying to derail anyone or steal your thunder.


----------



## StoneyBud

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> Stoney, chill out. that was my bad on putting up the wrong date and the last thing i want to do is confuse those easily confused.
> 
> the only reason i made that suggestion was b/c i believe in what you are doing and i am excited that there will be a flood of letters mailed on 1/20/10.
> 
> i just made a suggestion, i am not trying to derail anyone or steal your thunder.


I wasn't making an accusation of wrong doing or spanking you.

So far, about 10 people have suggested doing this a different way than I've asked.

I'm trying to keep it on track.

No chilling is necessary.


----------



## Super Silver Haze

thanks, with people like me thats gotta be difficult.  anyway, my letter will contribute to the gridlock that will take over the mail system and the Presidents desk.

we are trying to get laws changed here in fla so i will pass this info along.


----------



## StoneyBud

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> thanks, with people like me that's gotta be difficult. anyway, my letter will contribute to the gridlock that will take over the mail system and the Presidents desk.
> 
> we are trying to get laws changed here in fla so i will pass this info along.


I also live in Florida. I agree that the laws in our state need lots of work.

I'm hoping that this effort will make National News. It would be one more example to the populace of the country and the world that marijuana needs to be legalized. Not just for medical reasons, but for anyone who is old enough to buy booze. Regulate them both the same. That would be fair enough for me.

I'd still grow my own, but it would be nice to be able to go out to the store and buy something different.


----------



## Liquid_Fire_420

I will also be joining,Ii think if we all come together as one they cant turn us away. one voice may be heard, while many voices makes a STRONG statement.


----------



## schoolboy420

its nice to see people are still gonna do this. im still in. even if by the rarest chance i quit smoking weed by then, im still writing the letter.


----------



## gourmet

I am wondering if, rather than asking for federal legalization, we simply ask the federal government to allow states to decide for themselves and remove federal regulation, thereby removing federal agencies from enforcement and federal funds for state enforcement.  

This frees up federal capital and it puts pressure on the states by way of their budgetary constraints (no federal financing).  Additionally, at local levels the arguments can be made to the states about savings in law enforcement, court, incarceration and probation department costs as well as income from taxes.

I think sometimes smaller steps are more productive in the long run.


----------



## Shockeclipse

I already have my letter in an envelope, was thinking about sending more than one myself on the DAY.


----------



## StoneyBud

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> I already have my letter in an envelope, was thinking about sending more than one myself on the DAY.


Dude! Thanks for helping! If we spread the word and get a BUNCH of people to do it, it'll be awesome. I've started collecting the letters from friends and stocking them up. I've told each person that if they write it now, it'll get it done AND I'll put it in the mail for them on the right day! 

They have to buy the stamp tho. I'm not rich.

I've found that a lot more people will do it this way.

Anyone who feels like offering to mail the letters might get a lot more people to follow through is they can write them right now and just give you the letter.

Let's put this thing in high gear!


----------



## chris1974

Count me in Stoney, Im all for it ! I have a a few friends as well that are excited about your idea. I cant think of a better way than this to get their attention, and if numbers are significant,which Im sure they will be, all of our resolutions may very well come true !   Cheers !


----------



## Flyinghigh

When writting that letter to the President make sure to tell him that ALCOHOL has a BIGGER down side then Marijuana ever has....

I write as much as I can to our cali congressman and to the federal and to Obama...  Each Month !


----------



## cadlakmike1

I have had to temporarily quit smoking because of my job, and I still fully intend to send a letter.  I'll be smoking before January though.  Like Stoney said, I have found that people are a lot more likely to write a letter if you offer to send it out on the correct date.  Don't let your stoner friends procrastinate on this people, do not let them forget.  

I have also found a surprising number of people who are interested in this idea for a purely economical reasons.  People who do not smoke, but see the opportunity here.  The potential this holds to help our national debt is outstanding. If you get a chance, look up how much pot is imported from Mexico, all of that money could be going straight back towards our national debt.  Honestly, I don't care how much tax they impose on it, I will continue to grow my own.


----------



## smokybear

A great idea, I think. I believe we do need to get the word out to the president to change the laws governing mj use. Great idea and a great thread. I really hope people follow through with this. To quote him, "It's time for change!" Take care and be safe.


----------



## StoneyBud

Let's not forget that this needs to have a snowball effect. When relaying the information about the letter, include that each person needs to also try to get several other people to write letters.

By January 20th, 2010, we should try to get several million letters waiting to be sent on the same day.

The message would be broadcast nationwide within hours. As each step of the mail process was taken, the networks will follow it and report it for several days on the way to the White House.

If this thing rolls all the way out, it might get the idea a little more ahead.

"Spread the Thread"

Send a link to this thread to those who might care. They can all come in to read.


----------



## cadlakmike1

StoneyBud, another very respected member, and myself have discussed an idea, and we would like to pass it on to everyone else.  I have a friend who is a shock jock on a local radio station.  He is aware of this letter to the pres, and he has asked me if he should mention it on the air.  I'm am going to ask him to mention it, but I am also going to ask him *not to mention this site* for several reasons.  First, we don't want to attract a really random crowd that comes here for the wrong reasons.  Secondly, we don't need to waste the server space on yahoo's who just come here to look and post nonsense.

You do not need to know a radio personality to participate in this idea.  Just about every city has a *few* radio stations that are probably marijuana friendly.  Your rap station, hard rock, classic rock, etc, they all probably have at least one DJ that would allow you to briefly mention this now, and again as the time approaches.  I will also be calling into all my favorite XM and Sirius radio stations.  I am sure of at least several DJ's that will be more than willing to let me mention it. I will not reference this site though, because of the reasons I mentioned above.

We are not trying to sell anything.  Everyone here has the power to spread this message.  Do not be afraid to call, the worst the radio can do is hang up on you...


----------



## saticus

im in. let's pray it works.


----------



## StoneyBud

saticus said:
			
		

> im in. let's pray it works.


Thanks saticus. If you tell 10 more and they tell 10 each...

Tell each person that YOU will mail the letters for them if they want to give you the stamped letter now. That seems to work better for my friends. I ask some a month later and they say "No, I haven't yet, but I will". When I ask them to write it, stamp it and give it to me, I get it within a week from most. 

People are funny about things sometimes.


----------



## GeezerBudd

And Stoney, I worked on mine this morning-all done.
And I will send on the 20th

later.

Gb


----------



## HighDroeD

im in...


----------



## mcdstvn

Alright guys, consider me in. Also, I work in a stoner environment, so I will mention this to all my co-workers and see what kind of response I get. A tad late to be jumping on the wagon, but the the hell not. Can't do any harm. 

Count me, and hopefully some friends/employees/family IN


----------



## mcdstvn

Also, if anyone still reads this.. I was thinking it would be good if the letters included some form of:

"Marijuana distributed by the govt. shall not be exposed to additives or preservatives." OR "every citizen of age is entitled to grow x amount of plants for personal consumption"

Because I can see the govt. Legalizing, then bastardizing mj by adding chemicals similar to the ones found in tobacco cigarettes.


----------



## StoneyBud

mcdstvn said:
			
		

> Also, if anyone still reads this.. I was thinking it would be good if the letters included some form of:
> 
> "Marijuana distributed by the govt. shall not be exposed to additives or preservatives." OR "every citizen of age is entitled to grow x amount of plants for personal consumption"
> 
> Because I can see the govt. Legalizing, then bastardizing mj by adding chemicals similar to the ones found in tobacco cigarettes.


Hey mcdstvn, the government didn't put crap into tobacco, greedy business did. The government won't be the one's distributing weed either. Again, businesses will. As with any business, if someone doesn't like what they sell, they don't buy it. I was a tobacco addict for more than 30 years. I knew I was hooked on it from the first year. Instead of quitting, I continued buying them for 30+ years. That isn't anyone's fault but mine.

Let's keep it simple. Let's keep it the way I outlined it. Let's not change anything. Let's just get it done on January 20th, 2010.

The people who receive these letters will NOT be reading them, with the exception of counting how many there are and if they are pro-marijuana or not. The goal with this effort is to make them see just how many of us there are. Each letter represents a voter.

This letter needs to remain simple. I've shown a sample at the start of this thread. Please just follow the example and we'll keep it simple.

No changing the rules now please.


----------



## mcdstvn

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hey mcdstvn, the government didn't put crap into tobacco, greedy business did. The government won't be the one's distributing weed either. Again, businesses will. As with any business, if someone doesn't like what they sell, they don't buy it. I was a tobacco addict for more than 30 years. I knew I was hooked on it from the first year. Instead of quitting, I continued buying them for 30+ years. That isn't anyone's fault but mine.
> 
> Let's keep it simple. Let's keep it the way I outlined it. Let's not change anything. Let's just get it done on January 20th, 2010.
> 
> The people who receive these letters will NOT be reading them, with the exception of counting how many there are and if they are pro-marijuana or not. The goal with this effort is to make them see just how many of us there are. Each letter represents a voter.
> 
> This letter needs to remain simple. I've shown a sample at the start of this thread. Please just follow the example and we'll keep it simple.
> 
> No changing the rules now please.





Very true, point taken. And by no means did I come in here to try to force anything I was just looking for some input, be disagree or agree. But I hadn't thought about what you said about them not really reading the letters. Forgot it's more of a quantity vs. quality issue where more is better.

long story short, my bad, I'm still in, and I got 3 people in today who totally agree.


----------



## StoneyBud

mcdstvn said:
			
		

> Very true, point taken. And by no means did I come in here to try to force anything I was just looking for some input, be disagree or agree. But I hadn't thought about what you said about them not really reading the letters. Forgot it's more of a quantity vs. quality issue where more is better.
> 
> long story short, my bad, I'm still in, and I got 3 people in today who totally agree.


Outstanding!!!! Try to get those 3 to each get some people....and on and on......

We still have time before the January 20th mailing date to get many, many more people!

Let's push it some...


----------



## HighDroeD

have written...and am spreading the word..this is great..this kind of unity is needed all across the board..the only way anything will get done..at least i hope we still count..if not im defecting to france..or norway or something


----------



## twnboarder

I've been lurking for about a week and just noticed this thread, I'm in.


----------



## adtr

alaska laws allow a person to grow up to four plants for their own personal use. i found this out when i went there lol. why cant the continental usa be like that?i wish it was!


----------



## LEFTHAND

i did not know that


----------



## adtr

lol i didnt either. but hopefully itll get passed here so its legal here


----------



## twnboarder

According to norml's site:

Possession of less than 25 plants is protected under the Alaska Constitutions right to privacy (See Ravin v. Alaska). Possession of 25 or more marijuana plants is Misconduct involving a controlled substance in the fourth degree and is punishable by a fine of up to $50,000 or five years in prison.

I didn't know that either, I want to move now.    25 plants is insane.  My wife isn't comfortable with me growing, and I see her point so I don't.  But I'd much rather keep a few plants in the house and never have to deal with running out or trying to find some, plus growing is a blast, I loved everything about it the two times I tried it in the past.  Oh well, from here all I can do is hope we can finally make a change.  I sent this link to roughly 15 people, and hopefully they send the letter and tell a few of their friends as well.


----------



## StoneyBud

adtr said:
			
		

> alaska laws allow a person to grow up to four plants for their own personal use. i found this out when i went there lol. why cant the continental usa be like that?i wish it was!


I think I remember hearing that it had flip-flopped on that for a few years and has now gone back to allowing it. I don't remember where I heard that but I believe that's what I heard.


----------



## IronLungs

Potus and Stoney - 

Can do, Should do, Shall do and Will do !

thoughts in action

thanks


----------



## StoneyBud

IronLungs said:
			
		

> Can do, Should do, Shall do and Will do!


I really like that. I'm saving that one.


----------



## mistisrising

I didn't forget, stoney. I was actually just looking for this thread when it popped up on my user cp. I have two others who want to send letters (non forumers). I'll see if they talked to anyone else.


----------



## IronLungs

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I really like that. I'm saving that one.



Thanks StoneyBud


----------



## IRISH

everyone got your letters written yet?...

mine is written, dated, and postage paid. just waiting to drop her in the mail on Jan. 20th., 2010...

i should have a smorgasborg of cured around then... this is gonna be good. don't want to miss out y'all. get your letters written. don't wait til the last minute...

time to start rallying this on all sites. i'm taking it to a michigan site to rally the country boys, and girls over here...

i know theres alot of folks here that are regs at other sites, so why not help spread the word, if you already have'nt...

we can only do this unified, togeather. lets get the word out...

peace all...Irish...


----------



## schoolboy420

I'm pretty happy this is still gonna happen. I just remembered about 5 mins ago that i havent been on here in ages. well, about 6 months. I had to see if this was still going to happen. I'm still on board and I am going to get people to write letters and hand them to me, so if they forget I dont. haha, just so I dont forget, I am going to thumbtack the letters to my wall so I see them everyday.


----------



## cadlakmike1

Here here for a bi-weekly :bump:

Figured I'd bring it back to the top in case anyone new to the site hasn't seen it.  Do not forget, January is fast approaching, tell at least two friends, tell them to tell at least two friends, and so on.  Offer to mail the letters for them if they write them now and give them to you with an envelope and a stamp.  If you are fortunate enough to not find yourself in financially tight situation in these difficult economic times, offer to buy the stamp for them if they just give you a letter!  

If we stay vigilant on this, and we all participate, someday we may be able to say we had a part (however small it may be) in the decriminalization or hopefully even legalization of marijuana.  Prohibition does not work, let's end it.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef

Jan coming around, the very reason i came back to the site you can count on my letter!


----------



## schoolboy420

yeah, i hope this works like we want it to. this has been one loooooong wait, and im glad its close now.


----------



## HUMALIEN42

174 PEOPLE WRITING CONGRESS WILL DO NOTHING! YOU NEED AT LEAST 50 THOUSAND OR MORE REALLY TO HAVE ANY IMPACT.  More than 100,000 even would more than likely do the trick.  You're just wastin your time with 174 letters.


----------



## [email protected]

Well there would be alot more then the 174 I have told alot of people and no telling how many others told a couple. Your right though say 1000 people know from word of mouth from here. Still not enough. Got to stay on it though. Write your representative. Send blogs to obamas team from his website etc etc. Its all over the news CNN FOX C-SPAN. The reform is near we just have to demand it. 75% are for legalizing according to the news. The revenue is to much to be ignored for the economic struggle our governement and finacial inst. put us in.


----------



## HUMALIEN42

So when does this giant letter drop take place? 1-1-2010?


----------



## [email protected]

20th I would say send it on the 15th 16th and 17th. They said to send a bunch because the first wave will be over turned or something by lobbyist


----------



## HUMALIEN42

I read about a new citcom coming to some tv channel about growing weed.  I forget what it is called though.


----------



## FUM

Sounds like something out of Alice's Restaurant. Sounds like a movement. And folks, that what it is: The decriminalization of MARIJUANA, and all you have to do to join is to write-a-letter-to-the-PREZ-of-the-UNITED-STATES-of-AMREICA. And tell him that we all will send him a bud for a vote.
Peace out


----------



## wezzz

the last post i see is 12 - 27 - 09...I'm still going to send my letter out on
Tuesday (1 - 20 - 10), like it says to do. Hoping others are still sticking with the plan.


----------



## GeezerBudd

Got mine about ready-hand written and signed.
Anybody need stamps-I got a whole roll-lol
:aok:

Gb


----------



## honedandstoned

pretty original too...........


----------



## 7pipe pro

I will definately be in on this, someone should contact NORML and High Times to see if we could get it widespread to more just the general people we know in our particular regions. Get it out to the masses so to speak.


----------



## pcduck

7pipe pro said:
			
		

> I will definately be in on this, someone should contact NORML and High Times to see if we could get it widespread to more just the general people we know in our particular regions. Get it out to the masses so to speak.



Well if you are going to do all that you better hurry


> *Jan 20th, 2010 "Letter to the President" LEGALIZE MARIJUANA.*



you only have today:holysheep:


----------



## ozzydiodude

If you donot already have your letter in the mail the Pres will not get it on the 20th but please go ahead and mail him your letters


----------



## schoolboy420

im pretty we were supposed to send them today. and me being the ******* i am i forgot, oh well, ill send it out tomorrow. maybe it will get there about the same time as the ones from cali.


----------



## mistisrising

I thought it was supposed to go out yesterday, but it's in on the way, whatever the case.


----------



## schoolboy420

well... epic fail, but atleast we tried. Maybe there wasnt as many people on board as we thought. Sorry Potus, good idea, but we probably shouldnt have made it such a late date. I forget things in less than a day, a lot of people on here smoke waaaayyy better bud than me, so I can only imagine hahahaha.


----------

